

JavaScript libs usage change 2012: jQuery +11.7% Mootools -0.3% Prototype -0.6% - MarionG
http://w3techs.com/technologies/history_overview/javascript_library/all

======
gotofritz
Interesting, but I couldn't find out where their data comes from.

~~~
MarionG
<http://w3techs.com/faq>

